# HR10-250 Added disk, "Recording capacity" unchanged



## atlynch (Jan 7, 2005)

Hi Folks,
Have an HR10-250. Just added a second 250G drive and ran the zipper. Everything seemed successful. When go into system information, I still see Recording capacity of "Variable, up to 30HD or 200 SD hours". Do I ignore this? Seems from the infopage on tivowebpluss that the new drive is recognized (see below).

Should I pull this out and recheck the jumpers? Is there anything I can do through the telnet interface?

Thanks Much, Drew


Filesystem Type Size Used Avail Capacity Mounted on
/dev/hda4 ext2 248M 58M 177M 25% /
/dev/hda9 ext2 124M 7.5M 110M 6% /var
/dev/hda:
multcount = 16 (on)
I/O support = 0 (default 16-bit)
using_dma = 1 (on)
readahead = 8 (on)
geometry = 30401/255/63, sectors = 488397168, start = 0
drive state is: active/idle

Device: WDC WD2500BB-55GUA0 Supports ATA Version 6
Check S.M.A.R.T. Passed
/dev/hdb:
multcount = 16 (on)
I/O support = 0 (default 16-bit)
using_dma = 1 (on)
readahead = 8 (on)
geometry = 30401/255/63, sectors = 488397168, start = 0
drive state is: active/idle

Device: ST3250623A Supports ATA Version 7
Check S.M.A.R.T. Passed
User Space
Expired Invisible	1	26 MB	0.0%	0:30:00
Expired Suggestion	14	16808 MB	7.1%	12:48:00
Expired Season Pass	13	59817 MB	25.3%	11:57:00
Single	1	6757 MB	2.9%	0:56:00
Season Pass	17	91175 MB	38.5%	15:33:00
Suggestion	4	17944 MB	7.6%	4:00:00
Invisible	1	26 MB	0.0%	0:30:00
Live Cache	2	512 MB	0.2%	0:12:00
Used User Space	53	193065 MB	81.6%	46:26:00
Reserved Space
Expired Tivo Clips	129	29942 MB	12.7%	22:31:00
Used Reserved Space	129	29942 MB	12.7%	22:31:00
Space Summary
Total Space	-	236671 MB	100.0%	72:04:06
Total Used	182	223007 MB	94.2%	68:57:00
Total Free	-	13664 MB	5.8%	4:09:39
Deleted**	2	4947 MB	2.1%	1:00:00


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

The TiVo is seeing the additional drive from LINUX, but not from the TiVo application software. You need to pull both drives from the TiVo and attach them to a PC. Assuming they are attached as secondary master and slave, you need to execute:

```
mfsadd -x /dev/hdc /dev/hdd
```
This should report around 250 hours added. Then, when you return the drives to your TiVo, you'll see more hours on the Info page.


----------



## atlynch (Jan 7, 2005)

Dan Collins said:


> The TiVo is seeing the additional drive from LINUX, but not from the TiVo application software. You need to pull both drives from the TiVo and attach them to a PC. Assuming they are attached as secondary master and slave, you need to execute:
> 
> ```
> mfsadd -x /dev/hdc /dev/hdd
> ...


Hi Dan, Thanks for the response. I did almost as you said. I had the two drives as primary master and primary slave, so:

mfsadd -x /dev/hda /dev/hdb

It reported that I originally had about 281 hours, and I added 300 hours for a total of 581 hours. It refered to two new partitions on the hdb drive.

Still no joy. Recording capacity is reported as "Variable, up to 30 HD or 200 SD hours". Is there something that needs to occur to update the indicated recording capacity?

It may also be the case that I had the primary drive jumpered as cable select the first time I did the mfsadd command. Could this be the cause?

Thanks,
Drew


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

run tivoweb plus -> info, and see what that says (especially the reserved space section)


----------



## atlynch (Jan 7, 2005)

BTUx9 said:


> run tivoweb plus -> info, and see what that says (especially the reserved space section)


Here it is.

Currently Recording
Channel:	654 FOXB
Program:	Sharks @ Flames
Episode:	San Jose Sharks at Calgary Flames
Description:	"San Jose Sharks @ Calgary Flames"
Recording Status:	Wishlist
Currently on Live TV
Channel:	654 FOXB
Program:	Sharks @ Flames
Episode:	San Jose Sharks at Calgary Flames
Description:	"San Jose Sharks @ Calgary Flames"
TiVo Box Information
Software System:	3.1.5f-01-2-357
Service Number:	3570000A0C343B3
System Type:	United States Series 2 DirecTiVo
Tuner Count:	2
Remote Address	3
Uptime	0d 5h 25m 30s
Current Temperature:	33C / 91.4F
Kernel Information
Version 2.4.20
Compile #22 Fri Feb 20 18:19:25 PST 2004
Memory Information
Memory Statistics:
total: used: free: shared: buffers: cached:
Mem: 93495296 51376128 42119168 0 1171456 33255424
Swap: 134209536 0 134209536
MemTotal: 91304 kB
MemFree: 41132 kB
MemShared: 0 kB
Buffers: 1144 kB
Cached: 32476 kB
SwapCached: 0 kB
Active: 8524 kB
Inactive: 31084 kB
HighTotal: 0 kB
HighFree: 0 kB
LowTotal: 91304 kB
LowFree: 41132 kB
SwapTotal: 131064 kB
SwapFree: 131064 kB
File System/Disk Information
Filesystem Type Size Used Avail Capacity Mounted on
/dev/hda4 ext2 248M 58M 177M 25% /
/dev/hda9 ext2 124M 4.9M 113M 4% /var
/dev/hda:
multcount = 16 (on)
I/O support = 0 (default 16-bit)
using_dma = 1 (on)
readahead = 8 (on)
geometry = 30401/255/63, sectors = 488397168, start = 0
drive state is: active/idle

Device: WDC WD2500BB-55GUA0 Supports ATA Version 6
Smartctl: Smart Values Read Failed
Smart Values Read failed: Input/output error
/dev/hdb:
multcount = 16 (on)
I/O support = 0 (default 16-bit)
using_dma = 1 (on)
readahead = 8 (on)
geometry = 30401/255/63, sectors = 488397168, start = 0
drive state is: active/idle

Device: ST3250623A Supports ATA Version 7
Check S.M.A.R.T. Passed
User Space
Expired Suggestion	3	6760 MB	2.9%	2:30:00
Expired Season Pass	21	100612 MB	42.5%	19:02:00
Single	1	6757 MB	2.9%	0:56:00
Season Pass	17	73097 MB	30.9%	17:04:00
Suggestion	1	5635 MB	2.4%	1:00:00
Invisible	1	26 MB	0.0%	0:30:00
Live Cache	2	1792 MB	0.8%	0:42:03
In Progress	1	3072 MB	1.3%	2:13:48
Used User Space	47	197751 MB	83.6%	43:57:51
Reserved Space
Expired Tivo Clips	129	29942 MB	12.7%	22:31:00
Used Reserved Space	129	29942 MB	12.7%	22:31:00
Space Summary
Total Space	-	236671 MB	100.0%	66:58:28
Total Used	176	227693 MB	96.2%	66:28:51
Total Free	-	8978 MB	3.8%	2:32:26


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

ok, try running "mfs_info" from a bash prompt


----------



## atlynch (Jan 7, 2005)

1:[email protected]% tivo3
Trying 192.168.1.53...
Connected to 192.168.1.53.
Escape character is '^]'.
bash-2.02# mfs_info
Super:
state=0 magic=abbafeed
devlist=/dev/hda10 /dev/hda11 /dev/hda12 /dev/hda13
zonemap_ptr=1121 total_secs=486806528 next_fsid=39
backup_zonemap_ptr=ffffe zonemap_size=1
/dev/hda10 has 1048576 sectors
/dev/hda11 has 216091648 sectors
/dev/hda12 has 1048576 sectors
/dev/hda13 has 268617728 sectors
zone(0):
sector=1121 type=0 start=1122 next_zonemap=525410
size=524288 per_chunk=524288 limit=525410 zone_size=524288
backup_sector=ffffe zonemap_size=1
backup_next_zonemap=ffff5 next_zonemap_size=9
buddy_size=1
zone(1):
sector=525410 type=2 start=1048576 next_zonemap=525419
size=216084480 per_chunk=20480 limit=217133056 zone_size=216084480
backup_sector=ffff5 zonemap_size=9
backup_next_zonemap=fffd3 next_zonemap_size=34
buddy_size=15
zone(2):
sector=525419 type=1 start=525453 next_zonemap=217140224
size=523072 per_chunk=8 limit=1048525 zone_size=523072
backup_sector=fffd3 zonemap_size=34
backup_next_zonemap=d014bff next_zonemap_size=1
buddy_size=17
zone(3):
sector=217140224 type=0 start=217140225 next_zonemap=217664513
size=524288 per_chunk=524288 limit=217664513 zone_size=524288
backup_sector=d014bff zonemap_size=1
backup_next_zonemap=d014b7d next_zonemap_size=130
buddy_size=1
zone(4):
sector=217664513 type=2 start=218188800 next_zonemap=217664643
size=268617728 per_chunk=2048 limit=486806528 zone_size=268617728
backup_sector=d014b7d zonemap_size=130
backup_next_zonemap=d014b5b next_zonemap_size=34
buddy_size=19
zone(5):
sector=217664643 type=1 start=217664677 next_zonemap=0
size=523952 per_chunk=8 limit=218188629 zone_size=523952
backup_sector=d014b5b zonemap_size=34
backup_next_zonemap=deadbeef next_zonemap_size=0
buddy_size=17
total_inodes: 524288
bash-2.02#


----------



## MacNAround (Mar 5, 2006)

atlynch said:


> I had the two drives as primary master and primary slave, so:
> 
> mfsadd -x /dev/hda /dev/hdb
> 
> ....Still no joy.


I am having the same problem. I was upgrading my Hughes HR10-250 HD TiVo a second time. I first did the WeaKnees upgrade from a stock machine to two 400 GB drives. Now I am upgrading to two 500 GB drives (after the Olympics).

This time I followed the Hinsdale instructions (but using the MFS Tools 2.0 disk for large disks from my first Weaknees upgrade):
newreleasesvideo hinsdale-how-to
Step 10 UPGRADE CONFIGURATION #2: 
mfsadd -x /dev/hdc /dev/hdb (expanding new A drive and new B drive)
After completing this command it said something about 941 (hours?).

*I still only see the same recording capacity as when I had the 400GB drives:
103 HD or 693 SD hours (not 130 HD or 870 SD hours as expected).*

Any ideas on how I can fix this? I do have a new D-Link DUB-E-100 Fast Ethernet USB2.0 adapter that I could use to start venturing into the tivoweb zone if that can get me further. Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## atlynch (Jan 7, 2005)

Well, I started from scratch again. I purchased the instant cake for HR10-250, and followed the instructions. I do get the message about 581 standalone hours, and no joy. I still get 30 hd or 200 sd in the system info page.

I changed the jumper on the master drive from master or single to master on the original drive.

Should I try cable select on both drives.. I really hate taking this apart and putting it back together over and over...

Any help will be appreciated. BTW, the new HD is a 250 Gb Seagate.

-Drew


----------



## HofstraJet (Jul 19, 2001)

Make sure when you do it, the drives are on DIFFERENT IDE CHANNELS on the PC. This caused me problems for days until someone mentioned it. When you do the mfsadd, the response with new hours should be near instantaneous - not 20 seconds later.

Hope this helps.


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

try running

```
mfsadd -x -r 4 /dev/hdb
```
 from bash on the tivo (but it has to be done when the tivo s/w isn't running.)

I believe

```
switcherstart -k
```
 works to stop the tivo s/w on an HDTivo, but I don't own one, so can't verify.

Then use mfs_info to see if hdb is identified


----------



## atlynch (Jan 7, 2005)

HofstraJet said:


> Make sure when you do it, the drives are on DIFFERENT IDE CHANNELS on the PC. This caused me problems for days until someone mentioned it. When you do the mfsadd, the response with new hours should be near instantaneous - not 20 seconds later.
> 
> Hope this helps.


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHA! 

I took a wild guess and tried this, probably just as you were responding. And here I thought I was the first to solve this. Indeed, as soon as I tried putting the Tivo A drive as the Primary master and the Tivo B drive as the secondary slave it worked. The mfsadd output was slightly different, and mfsadd returned _much_ more quickly.

I could have saved all my recordings and settings and $20 (I still saved most of the settings, thanks to tivowebplus/backup) had I figured this out before doing a full instantcake reinstall.

Interestingly enough, the instantcake instructions make you put both tivo drive on the same ide bus, which in my case cannot work.

To the install guide writers, the zipper folks and the instantcake folks (BTW, thanks for all the work you have done, beer tickets to be delivered soon):
Have the user run mfsinfo before reinstalling the drives. If the second drive is not mentioned, the mfsadd did not work. I like the hacking, and do not mind debugging, but reinstalling the drives in the tivo, and the tivo into my sytem is painful. I could have skipped a half dozen reassemble's had I thought to, or been instructed to, run mfsinfo to test the installation before reinstalling the drives into the tivo.

Another side note, when reassembling the cheapo PC I bought for the process (I'm a Mac guy) I noticed that one of my ide busses had the coarser, older ide cable. I wonder if this had anything to do with it.

Anyhoo, it's all good now.

Thanks again, 
Drew

DSR7000 103hr
DSR7000 103hr
HR10-250 63HD/425SD

All zippered. Listening to "The Prophet" Gary Moore, "Back to the Blues" over HMO on my directivo )


----------



## HofstraJet (Jul 19, 2001)

Glad to hear of your success. 

I agree that one of the notes somewhere in the instructions for all of the update people should be to ensure that the drives are on different IDE channels.

It seems very few people have this problem since it took me a while to find the answer in this forum. Maybe it's in there and you and I missed it?


----------



## atlynch (Jan 7, 2005)

HofstraJet said:


> Glad to hear of your success.
> 
> I agree that one of the notes somewhere in the instructions for all of the update people should be to ensure that the drives are on different IDE channels.
> 
> It seems very few people have this problem since it took me a while to find the answer in this forum. Maybe it's in there and you and I missed it?


It's certainly possible. It can be a challenge to find things with common words.

I wonder what causes this problem, and why it is not more common. The InstantCake instructions do not give you options for where to put the drives, so it seems that a lot of people must have the configuration with both drives on the same channel working.

Cheers,
Drew


----------



## HofstraJet (Jul 19, 2001)

I'm not sure what the InstaCake instructions say exactly, but the Hinsdale instructions don't necessarily say where to put the drives, just "here is what to type in, assuming hda is your A drive and hdb is your new drive (adjust the drive letters accordingly)" or something like that.

Maybe one of the experts can chime in as to why this happens.


----------



## D_Doherty (Aug 17, 2004)

Thank goodness for search - saved me a ton of time finding the solution here.


----------

